
Crystal language 0.23.0 released - itaris
https://github.com/crystal-lang/crystal/releases/tag/0.23.0
======
holydude
I believe the road to success for smaller communities / PLs is to excel in one
thing and then expand further.

------
tomByrer
I've been watching this language, but seems the ecosystem is small? Plus the
libs I do find are 1-2 years old; I'm unsure of their compatibility, & I'm not
a fan of beta testing anymore...

~~~
sdogruyol
This blog post from core developers will give you a better idea about the
current state of Crystal [https://crystal-lang.org/2016/12/29/crystal-new-
year-resolut...](https://crystal-lang.org/2016/12/29/crystal-new-year-
resolutions-for-2017-1-0.html)

------
sdogruyol
Crystal home page: [https://crystal-lang.org](https://crystal-lang.org)

